# Shelf life of Herbicides



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

After investing a good chunk of change on my herbicide collection I've began to wonder/ worry about shelf life. Unfortunately most chemicals come in large quantities and with about 4500 ft2 of turf most will take me decades to use. I'm not really concerned with the granular products more so with the liquids. I store them in the garage (not climate controlled) and while it never gets below 45 degrees in the winter, the summers in Oklahoma are brutal. The garage could be well into the 100 degree range.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure if it matters, but I keep most of mine in a cabinet in the laundry room to avoid the big temp swings.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I keep mine it my cellar to protect them against extereme temperatures. They say to keep them in a cool/dry place. While the cellar is far from dry it's at least cool. I make sure the lids are tight that way they won't draw moisture.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I wish I had room inside but the laundry room cabinets a packed with chemicals from my auto detailing hobby. Looks like I need to get a mini split for the garage.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> I wish I had room inside but the laundry room cabinets a packed with chemicals from my auto detailing hobby. Looks like I need to get a mini split for the garage.


A mini-split for the garage would be nice! If you ever get bored, you should start a thread about auto detailing in the General Discussion subforum. I bet a lot of folks here would enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Ware said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had room inside but the laundry room cabinets a packed with chemicals from my auto detailing hobby. Looks like I need to get a mini split for the garage.
> ...


I'd be a little embarrassed if someone knew how much money I spent on chemicals, tools, and time spent learn that skill. I have a tendency to go all in when I find something I like. Unfortunately I was born and breed to be a perfectionist and turf management now fits that bill.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> I'd be a little embarrassed if someone knew how much money I spent on chemicals, tools, and time spent learn that skill. I have a tendency to go all in when I find something I like. Unfortunately I was born and breed to be a perfectionist and turf management now fits that bill.


That's something I'd really like to learn more about. The product choices are overwhelming though, and I suffer from analysis paralysis.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Ware said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be a little embarrassed if someone knew how much money I spent on chemicals, tools, and time spent learn that skill. I have a tendency to go all in when I find something I like. Unfortunately I was born and breed to be a perfectionist and turf management now fits that bill.
> ...


I'll try to put something together in the next few weeks. What ever you do stay away from the forums lol. Your wallet and wife won't like it. Similar to turf management the more you know the more you spend. Like going from a rotary to a reel and then a greens. It never stops because you are always searching for the best and newest.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> I'll try to put something together in the next few weeks. What ever you do stay away from the forums lol. Your wallet and wife won't like it. Similar to turf management the more you know the more you spend. Like going from a rotary to a reel and then a greens. It never stops because you are always searching for the best and newest.


Sweet. Here is a reminder.


----------



## CH-Johnson (Apr 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Not sure if it matters, but I keep most of mine in a cabinet in the laundry room to avoid the big temp swings.


I thought I was the only one who did this.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I keep all of mine in a closet in the garage that is under the stairs to the bonus room so it's somewhat climate controlled. I just moved all my stuff in there within the last year as I used to keep all my chemicals in a storage locker in the garage which I'm sure shortened there life some but most of those are gone now. I'm thinking that may have led to my gallon jug of Primo going bad 2 years ago.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

On another note. Do herbicides lose any of their potency after mixed with water if left for an extended period of time? Would mixing with distilled water be a better practice?

For example when I mix up a gallon of quinclorac or MSMA I never need or use the full gallon in one session. I't could take me a month or more to get through it


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Some labels will specify that the product should be used within a certain time period after mixing.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Ware said:


> Some labels will specify that the product should be used within a certain time period after mixing.


I guess I'll go back to the 32oz spray bottles.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Some labels will specify that the product should be used within a certain time period after mixing.
> ...


That's what I was going to recommend was either cut the dose in a half or quarter so you are not wasting product or you could spray whats leftover on your neighbors lawn  (That's what I do).

I would guess that almost all products will have a really short shelf life once mixed with water.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I keep a cheap pump sprayer around with some roundup mixed up - it seems to work fine after being premixed for months. I think it's probably similar to the RTU products they sell at the box stores - I doubt those active ingredients are diluted with unicorn pee. 

ETA: Things like Primo (a microemulsion concentrate) are probably a different story. I only mix up what I'm going to use with the good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I keep a cheap pump sprayer around with some roundup mixed up - it seems to work fine after being premixed for months. I think it's probably similar to the RTU products they sell at the box stores - I doubt those active ingredients are diluted with unicorn pee.
> 
> ETA: Things like Primo (a microemulsion concentrate) are probably a different story. I only mix up what I'm going to use with the good stuff. :thumbup:


What's the going price for unicorn pee? :lol:


----------

